# Pakistan has effective drug for COVID-19



## Morpheus

* ‘Pakistan has effective drug for COVID-19’ *
*By news desk*
Feb.22,2020





*Over 300,000 tablets exported to China as CEN is now collecting clues for heroes who made it possible*
Ad

An article, “Pakistan has effective drug for COVID-19, Over 300,000 pieces exported to China”, published by Economic Daily – _China Economic Net (CEN)_ on February 21st has got 5.71 million page views on Toutiao.com and 38,000 likes.

In nearly 10,000 comments, in addition to a lot of thanks to Pakistani friends for their help, some netizens were interested in the “multinational enterprise” mentioned in the CEN reporter’s article and wanted to know the hero behind the scenes who urgently dispensed the effective drugs at a Bayer subsidiary in Pakistan.



On February 20th, after noticing that the official Weibo account of Bayer China said it had made an emergency deployment of chloroquine phosphate tablets in Pakistan at the beginning of this month, CEN reporter quickly contacted to verify the matter.

The official Weibo account of Bayer China confirmed the news and said that the batch of medicines was completed in 24 hours. 200,000 of the 300,000 tablets were “sold” to Guangzhou Pharmaceutical Holdings Limited (GPHL) at zero yuan. Earlier, Economic Daily reported that on February 5th, GPHL first purchased 15,000 tablets of chloroquine phosphate in Pakistan through various channels, and then purchased another 200,000 tablets. The drugs arrived in Guangzhou at 7:00 p.m. on February 8th.

It took less than 4 days from purchasing in Pakistan to arriving in Guangzhou. In addition to the international and domestic airline time, it is not easy for Pakistan, a country with less developed transport infrastructure that is suffering from severe locust plague, to urgently collect, transport and cooperate to undertake the fastest international rescue for dispensing the effective drugs to treat COVID-19. It reminds people of “For 61 Brothers” in Chinese textbook.


CEN reporter learned from further interviews that chloroquine phosphate production was suspended in China for 20 years. In order to deliver the first batch of effective drugs successfully, from February 5th to 8th, in addition to GPHL and Bayer, there are many more heroes behind the scenes, such as China Southern Airlines and Urumqi Customs CEN is now collecting clues. What other heroes behind the scenes in both China and Pakistan are contributing quietly for this? If any information, please contact us!


_This article originally appeared on China Economic Net_




https://tribune.com.pk/story/2162276/1-pakistan-effective-drug-covid-19/?amp=1

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chanakyaa

Thats a great news if true. Well done.

However for a positive impact, I think they should first bring their citizens back home.

Like the saying...

Charity beggins at Home.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

भारतम् said:


> Thats a great news if true. Well done.
> 
> However for a positive impact, I think they should first bring their citizens back home.
> 
> Like the saying...
> 
> Charity beggins at Home.



Why are you ignoring thousands of pilgrims, we brought back from Iran in past few weeks?
Is that not enough charity we dispensed to pilgrims to Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chanakyaa

BATMAN said:


> Why are you ignoring thousands of pilgrims, we brought back from Iran in past few weeks?
> Is that not enough charity we dispensed to pilgrims to Iran?



To be honest. Its really a great noble task.
No doubt.

But, my point was if you have a medicine, shouldnt your own people be the firat in line to get benifited ?


----------



## Morpheus

भारतम् said:


> Thats a great news if true. Well done.
> 
> However for a positive impact, I think they should first bring their citizens back home.
> 
> Like the saying...
> 
> Charity beggins at Home.



It's still in experiment phase. Plus it's much better to test it where there are cases, rather then bringing case into Pakistan. 



BATMAN said:


> Given the situation pilgrims /fighters visiting/transiting Iran are welcome to Pakistan, but students in China not, only suggest political bias, not lack of capacity to quarantine and treat, dozen scholars.
> 
> It's obvious, naya Pakistan can't afford to have youth doing comparison of previous punjab CM with current one!



Man all the khota has really damaged your brain. You are lost cause. As are all your offsprings.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Chanakyaa

BATMAN said:


> Given the situation pilgrims /fighters visiting/transiting Iran are welcome to Pakistan, but students in China not, only suggest political bias, not lack of capacity to quarantine and treat, dozen scholars.
> 
> It's obvious, naya Pakistan can't afford to have youth doing comparison of previous punjab CM with current one!



Well, why can we have this kind if language as the standard of PDF.

There is always something to.learn from the old members of PDF.

Actually youngsters who read such and are gradually mentored to vent their expression while still maintaing a decorum that ultimately ..fairly impacts their over all communication in the real world as well.



Mr Wick said:


> Man all the khota has really damaged your brain. You are lost cause. As are all your offsprings.



Maintain some sense of respect yaar. Disagree to his POV, but stay away from.words which will never help your cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morpheus

भारतम् said:


> Well, why can we have this kind if language as the standard of PDF.
> 
> There is always something to.learn from the old members of PDF.
> 
> Actually youngsters who read such and are gradually mentored to vent their expression while still maintaing a decorum that ultimately ..fairly impacts their over all communication in the real world as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Maintain some sense of respect yaar. Disagree to his POV, but stay away from.words which will never help your cause.



Shut up. You are a guest here, which majority of user don't want. If you don't like it bug off.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

@HRK 
Given the situation pilgrims /fighters visiting/transiting Iran are welcome to Pakistan, but students in China not, only suggest political bias, not lack of capacity to quarantine and treat dozen scholars.

It's obvious, naya Pakistan can't afford to have youth doing comparison of previous Punjab CM with current one!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 313ghazi

MashaAllah, well done to all the people who worked hard to make this a reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

भारतम् said:


> Thats a great news if true. Well done.
> 
> However for a positive impact, I think they should first bring their citizens back home.
> 
> Like the saying...
> 
> Charity beggins at Home.


So you're not actually congratulating Pakistan at all but instead promoting the common trope among Indian pseudo-experts that bringing thousands of citizens out of the ground zero area of an active epidemic outbreak is a good idea? 

South Korea, Iran, Italy - all succumbed to major outbreaks this week.

Must be hard for Indians that by virtue of its containment policies, Pakistan has successfully avoided any infections to date....

Like the saying....

A bitter pill to swallow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

@HRK
Given the situation pilgrims /fighters visiting/transiting Iran are welcome to Pakistan, but students in China not, only suggest political bias, not lack of capacity to quarantine and treat dozen scholars.

It's obvious, naya Pakistan can't afford to have youth doing comparison of previous Punjab CM with current one!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

masterchief_mirza said:


> So you're not actually congratulating Pakistan at all but instead promoting the common trope among Indian pseudo-experts that bringing thousands of citizens out of the ground zero area of an active epidemic outbreak is a good idea?
> 
> South Korea, Iran, Italy - all succumbed to major outbreaks this week.
> 
> Must be hard for Indians that by virtue of its containment policies, Pakistan has successfully avoided any infections to date....
> 
> Like the saying....
> 
> A bitter pill to swallow.



Did any cpuntry had an outbreak from the citizens evacuated.

Get your facts right.

In India itself all werecured. None from.700 evacuated got the virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

@HRK
Given the situation pilgrims /fighters visiting/transiting Iran are welcome to Pakistan, but students in China not, only suggest political bias, not lack of capacity to quarantine and treat dozen scholars.

It's obvious, naya Pakistan can't afford to have youth doing comparison of previous Punjab CM with current one!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Mr Wick said:


> CEN reporter learned from further interviews that *chloroquine phosphate* production was suspended in China for 20 years.


Chloroquine has been in clinical use for about 70 years now as a first-line anti malarial drug, and the parent alkaloid quinine derived from Cinchona for hundreds of years. For China not to have an adequate stock of such a basic drug in their inventory is quite baffling. Either their stock of Chloroquine has run out or the prevalence rate of malaria there must have come to near zero levels. Have to check up on it.

Anyway, there are two more antiviral drugs Remdesivir and Favilavir belonging to NARTIs which have shown better prospects in clinical trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

भारतम् said:


> Did any cpuntry had an outbreak from the citizens evacuated.





भारतम् said:


> Did any cpuntry had an outbreak from the citizens evacuated.
> 
> Get your facts right.
> 
> In India itself all werecured. None from.700 evacuated got the virus.


You don't understand that quarantine is simply one part of a public health solution to such a problem. Quarantine itself is imperfect.

In USA, not only was an evacuee positive for ncov, but she was also erroneously released due to human error.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ny...diego-coronavirus-patient.amp.html?0p19G=3248

Plenty of infected individuals are present among returning/evacuated populations, whether entering quarantine system or not.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1137616

Not sure what you're smoking, but the returning population is a RISKY POPULATION. it is as simple as that.

Plenty of evidence is out there that incubation period is longer than the 14 days WHO standard for quarantine.

So as I said, quarantine is an imperfect solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Chloroquine phosphate proved to effective for COVID-19.

300,000 tablets of Chloroquine phosphate (Resochin)from Bayer’s subsidiary in Pakistan have been transported to China

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BHarwana

_Pakistan has effective drug for COVID-19, Over 300,000 pieces exported to China_, an article published by Economic Daily - China Economic Net (CEN) on February 21st has got 5.71 million page views on Toutiao.com and 38,000 likes.

In nearly 10,000 comments, in addition to a lot of thanks to Pakistani friends for their help, some netizens were interested in the "multinational enterprise" mentioned in the CEN reporter's article and wanted to know the hero behind the scenes who urgently dispensed the effective drugs at a Bayer subsidiary in Pakistan.






Resochin, a chloroquine phosphate brand. [File Photo] Zhong Nanshan, member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said at a press conference on February 18 that chloroquine was effective against coronavirus and had little side effect.

On February 20th, after noticing that the official Weibo account of Bayer China said it had made an emergency deployment of chloroquine phosphate tablets in Pakistan at the beginning of this month, CEN reporter quickly contacted to verify the matter. The official Weibo account of Bayer China confirmed the news and said that the batch of medicines was completed in 24 hours. 200,000 of the 300,000 tablets were "sold" to Guangzhou Pharmaceutical Holdings Limited (GPHL) at zero yuan. Earlier, Economic Daily reported that on February 5th, GPHL first purchased 15,000 tablets of chloroquine phosphate in Pakistan through various channels, and then purchased another 200,000 tablets. The drugs arrived in Guangzhou at 7:00 p.m. on February 8th.






Screenshot of CEN reporter's verification on Bayer's official Weibo account on February 20

It took less than 4 days from purchasing in Pakistan to arriving in Guangzhou. In addition to the international and domestic airline time, it is not easy for Pakistan, a country with less developed transport infrastructure that is suffering from severe locust plague, to urgently collect, transport and cooperate to undertake the fastest international rescue for dispensing the effective drugs to treat COVID-19. It reminds people of "For 61 Brothers" in Chinese textbook.

CEN reporter learned from further interviews that chloroquine phosphate production was suspended in China for 20 years. In order to deliver the first batch of effective drugs successfully, from February 5th to 8th, in addition to GPHL and Bayer, there are many more heroes behind the scenes, such as China Southern Airlines and Urumqi Customs...






Photo from WeChat account of Bayer China

CEN is now collecting clues. What other heroes behind the scenes in both China and Pakistan are contributing quietly for this? If any information, please contact us!

Contact:

Chen Jiaqi +86 18510915158

Meng Fanrong +92 3165700511

http://en.ce.cn/main/latest/202002/22/t20200222_34330227.shtml

https://tribune.com.pk/story/2162276/1-pakistan-effective-drug-covid-19/?amp=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

BHarwana said:


> _Pakistan has effective drug for COVID-19, Over 300,000 pieces exported to China_, an article published by Economic Daily - China Economic Net (CEN) on February 21st has got 5.71 million page views on Toutiao.com and 38,000 likes.
> 
> In nearly 10,000 comments, in addition to a lot of thanks to Pakistani friends for their help, some netizens were interested in the "multinational enterprise" mentioned in the CEN reporter's article and wanted to know the hero behind the scenes who urgently dispensed the effective drugs at a Bayer subsidiary in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resochin, a chloroquine phosphate brand. [File Photo] Zhong Nanshan, member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said at a press conference on February 18 that chloroquine was effective against coronavirus and had little side effect.
> 
> On February 20th, after noticing that the official Weibo account of Bayer China said it had made an emergency deployment of chloroquine phosphate tablets in Pakistan at the beginning of this month, CEN reporter quickly contacted to verify the matter. The official Weibo account of Bayer China confirmed the news and said that the batch of medicines was completed in 24 hours. 200,000 of the 300,000 tablets were "sold" to Guangzhou Pharmaceutical Holdings Limited (GPHL) at zero yuan. Earlier, Economic Daily reported that on February 5th, GPHL first purchased 15,000 tablets of chloroquine phosphate in Pakistan through various channels, and then purchased another 200,000 tablets. The drugs arrived in Guangzhou at 7:00 p.m. on February 8th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot of CEN reporter's verification on Bayer's official Weibo account on February 20
> 
> It took less than 4 days from purchasing in Pakistan to arriving in Guangzhou. In addition to the international and domestic airline time, it is not easy for Pakistan, a country with less developed transport infrastructure that is suffering from severe locust plague, to urgently collect, transport and cooperate to undertake the fastest international rescue for dispensing the effective drugs to treat COVID-19. It reminds people of "For 61 Brothers" in Chinese textbook.
> 
> CEN reporter learned from further interviews that chloroquine phosphate production was suspended in China for 20 years. In order to deliver the first batch of effective drugs successfully, from February 5th to 8th, in addition to GPHL and Bayer, there are many more heroes behind the scenes, such as China Southern Airlines and Urumqi Customs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from WeChat account of Bayer China
> 
> CEN is now collecting clues. What other heroes behind the scenes in both China and Pakistan are contributing quietly for this? If any information, please contact us!
> 
> Contact:
> 
> Chen Jiaqi +86 18510915158
> 
> Meng Fanrong +92 3165700511
> 
> http://en.ce.cn/main/latest/202002/22/t20200222_34330227.shtml
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/2162276/1-pakistan-effective-drug-covid-19/?amp=1


what is going on here?


----------



## BHarwana

Path-Finder said:


> what is going on here?


A Pakistani drug manufacturer makes a drug which is very effective against Coronavirus and China posted a demand for that drug. Pakistan has one of the best drug production industries in the world. Pakistan shipped 300000 tablets over night to China which impressed China so much that are looking for people who made possible this deliver over night to save lives and award them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

BHarwana said:


> A Pakistani drug manufacturer makes a drug which is very effective against Coronavirus and China posted a demand for that drug. Pakistan has one of the best drug production industries in the world. Pakistan shipped 300000 tablets over night to China which impressed China so much that are looking for people who made possible this deliver over night to save lives and award them.


Yes I have also heard (from a friend who works in Pharma) that chloroquine phosphate is proving effective in the treatment of symptoms of COVID 19, and Pakistan has supplied hundreds of thousands of tablets to China..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

PakSword said:


> Yes I have also heard (from a friend who works in Pharma) that chloroquine phosphate is proving effective in the treatment of symptoms of COVID 19, and Pakistan has supplied hundreds of thousands of tablets to China..



Yes the story broke few days back and most effective drug against Coronavirus is in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ace of Spades

BHarwana said:


> Pakistani drug manufacturer



Bayer is a german company.


----------



## BHarwana

On top Pakistan supplied the meds to China free of cost.



Ace of Spades said:


> Bayer is a german company.


It has subsidiary in Pakistan. Which is Pakistan owned and the drug is licensed to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

Ace of Spades said:


> Bayer is a german company.


Its a transfer of drug from Bayer Pakistan to Bayer China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ace of Spades

BHarwana said:


> On top Pakistan supplied the meds to China free of cost.
> 
> 
> It has subsidiary in Pakistan. Which is Pakistan owned and the drug is licensed to Pakistan.



We need it in abundance here as well then, since it's getting a bit out of control in Iran. May Allah protect but i am afraid that it's just matter of time that this comes to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

The thread title is misleading, the drug sent by Bayer Pakistan, is in turn an ingredient of a wider prescription to cure and handle the virus, it is not a solo player.

And secondly, the article states “Hit by severe Locust Plague”, when did that happen ? Some news agency have a habit of imposing least to non existent problems as major and highlighted problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Ace of Spades said:


> We need it in abundance here as well then, since it's getting a bit out of control in Iran. May Allah protect but i am afraid that it's just matter of time that this comes to Pakistan



The virus in Iran is not that wide spread so there is no immediate threat and travel to Iran has been restricted until the situation is contained. We restricted the travel many days back before almost all countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

helping others is good but we should also ensure that shortage of this drug not occurs for our own public,I think china can manufacture such drugs on their own in few months

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

I hope the manufacturing is increased and other drug makers make it to keep up with demand!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

I believe it was Chinese researchers that have determined this anti-Malaria drug is effective against Covid-19. Other anti-malaria and HIV drugs may also be effective against Covid-19. Lets just make sure we keep a stock for our own needs...just in case. The Iranians may need some as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Ok what the actual fck is going on? There is certainly something about this drug. If Pakistan is producing the drug, mass delivered to them to China, what were the results??

Are we, more specifically our establishment, play the nice guy non sense and do not let Pakistan as a state take the credit????


https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/19/politics/fact-check-chloroquine-trump-fda/index.html

*Fact check: Trump wrongly claims FDA 'approved' drug chloroquine to treat the coronavirus*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

BATMAN said:


> @HRK
> Given the situation pilgrims /fighters visiting/transiting Iran are welcome to Pakistan, but students in China not, only suggest political bias, not lack of capacity to quarantine and treat dozen scholars.
> 
> It's obvious, naya Pakistan can't afford to have youth doing comparison of previous Punjab CM with current one!


Difference:

China was ready to keep the students and provide them with necessary care. Brother Islamic Republic of Iran simply denied keeping the visitors... 

Another difference:

Students usually have medical insurance, visitors don't have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/19/politics/fact-check-chloroquine-trump-fda/index.html


_*Pharmaceutical company Bayer* announced on Thursday that it is *donating 3 million tablets of its chloroquine phosphate drug*, sold under the name *Resochin*, to the US government. 
"*New data from initial preclinical and evolving clinical research conducted in China, while limited, shows potential for the use of Resochin in treating patients with COVID-19 infection," Bayer *__said__* in a statement.*_
*

*
Now fking what??


Dumb fkes, this is the time to put Pakistan on the map. Its us who produced these drugs and shipped to China for testing on the patients. My understanding is, it is banned over the world but in Pakistan we make it.

Are you going to let others take the limelight over this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

PakSword said:


> Difference:
> 
> China was ready to keep the students and provide them with necessary care. Brother Islamic Republic of Iran simply denied keeping the visitors...
> 
> Another difference:
> 
> Students usually have medical insurance, visitors don't have it.




Recently i had to help a sick Pakistani Shia in Helsinki in middle of night. He was carrying his medical insurance paper (secured from Pakistan) with him, which covers his medical & repatriation costs.
Why not every one visiting Iran carry same insurance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erroroverload

you are a pathetic secterian troll. people like you are stupid to the core. why use Pakistani shia instaed of Pakistani only. you venomous snake.


BATMAN said:


> Recently i had to help a sick Pakistani Shia in Helsinki in middle of night. He was carrying his medical insurance paper (secured from Pakistan) with him, which covers his medical & repatriation costs.
> Why not every one visiting Iran carry same insurance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

PakSword said:


> Difference:
> 
> China was ready to keep the students and provide them with necessary care. Brother Islamic Republic of Iran simply denied keeping the visitors...
> 
> Another difference:
> 
> Students usually have medical insurance, visitors don't have it.



Only Iran, Don't call it Islamic Republic and Insult the term .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

BATMAN said:


> Recently i had to help a sick Pakistani Shia in Helsinki in middle of night. He was carrying his medical insurance paper (secured from Pakistan) with him, which covers his medical & repatriation costs.
> Why not every one visiting Iran carry same insurance?


Yet again, you're deliberately conflating the sect of the individual concerned with your own bizarre agenda.


----------



## BATMAN

masterchief_mirza said:


> Yet again, you're deliberately conflating the sect of the individual concerned with your own bizarre agenda.



Next time buy health insurance, same way you do before traveling to your loving India, US, or EU.

Now it's confirmed beyond doubt that all FIGHTER types from Iraq /Syria were received as state guests by the right hand man of PM. While the Mashahd visitors are left behind to make a show.

I warned of this mess more than a month ago, any one can go back in thread history and can see my early warnings, which were over discredited by personal attacks and hidden by sectarians and media cell of zulfi bokhari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

BATMAN said:


> Next time buy health insurance, same way you do before traveling to your loving India, US, or EU.


This generic advice is fine. I'm curious as to why the Pakistani in Helsinki being Shia is of any relevance.

No sane person is congratulating the Iranian regime for its totally catastrophic approach to this pandemic and even I criticise the pilgrims themselves for their reckless abandon while travelling between Pakistan and Iran, but that is as far as the criticism goes. The sect of individuals doing stupid things is irrelevant.


----------



## BATMAN

masterchief_mirza said:


> I'm curious as to why the Pakistani in Helsinki being Shia is of any relevance.



It's because people who travel to Iran are Shia, and they are very much familiar with travel health insurance.
Which is in context with with my last sentence. ''Why not every one visiting Iran carry same insurance?'' This can be double checked from state records.
Zulfi Bukhari will not spend even one day of his salary, which he receive from GoP on health bills of Iran visitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

BATMAN said:


> It's because people who travel to Iran are Shia, and they are very well familiar of travel health insurance.
> 
> Zulfi Bukhari will not spend even one day of his salary, which he receive from GoP on health bills of Iran visitors.


I am well aware that people who travel to Iran are mainly Shia (I know some are Sunni too) but my point is that this particular information is superfluous to your stated aims.


----------



## BATMAN

masterchief_mirza said:


> I am well aware that people who travel to Iran are mainly Shia (I know some are Sunni too) but my point is that this particular information is superfluous to your stated aims.


What ever... health insurance covers the repatriation costs of a traveler. There's a hotline number provided,, one could call 24x7.

Why does exclusively travelers to Iran missing out on travel insurance?

What are they thinking that they will never get sick or were they always trusting in Iran?
As far Pakistan is concerned there's no audit, no stats. no system, no transparency, no cost calculations, no planning, this is called banana republic and THE mafia is manipulating it to max.
Now the lives of all Pakistan is at risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241360794874458112
@Path-Finder I follow this guy on your suggestion


----------



## Blacklight

BATMAN said:


> What ever... health insurance covers the repatriation costs of a traveler. There's a hotline number provided,, one could call 24x7.
> 
> Why does exclusively travelers to Iran missing out on travel insurance?
> 
> What are they thinking that they will never get sick or were they always trusting in Iran?
> As far Pakistan is concerned there's no audit, no stats. no system, no transparency, no cost calculations, no planning, this is called banana republic and THE mafia is manipulating it to max.
> Now the lives of all Pakistan is at risk.


Very valid points. One in particular: "*Health Insurance*" I think GoP should make it mandatory for anyone exiting the country to get it.


----------



## Path-Finder

PakSword said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241360794874458112
> @Path-Finder I follow this guy on your suggestion


has he been wrong so far?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

BC Pakistan main twitter band nahi hosakta kia?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241372651249119232


Path-Finder said:


> has he been wrong so far?


Nopes..

=================================================

Seems Zulfi Bukhari is the culprit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241300655970582528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

PakSword said:


> BC Pakistan main twitter band nahi hosakta kia?
> .


Honay ko bauhat kuch hosakta hai, liken peerni is very open minded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JafarQureshi

BHarwana said:


> The virus in Iran is not that wide spread so there is no immediate threat and travel to Iran has been restricted until the situation is contained. We restricted the travel many days back before almost all countries.



How things have changed in a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

===================================================

Please guys.. don't consider I am spreading sectarianism here... I am just showing the reality of our nation..

Even our side of Sunnis are like them.. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241349082234466305

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

PakSword said:


> BC Pakistan main twitter band nahi hosakta kia?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241372651249119232
> 
> Nopes..
> 
> =================================================
> 
> Seems Zulfi Bukhari is the culprit.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241300655970582528


So in your opinion what should be the next course of action against Zulfi Bukhari?


----------



## PakSword

===================================================
Reality of my nation.. Literacy is very very important.. not hospitals, not roads, not anything else.. only literacy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241310205079687169


Blacklight said:


> So in your opinion what should be the next course of action against Zulfi Bukhari?


Should be investigated and punished publicly.. But its not what I think what should be done.. I don't think anyone will touch him ever..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

PakSword said:


> ===================================================
> Reality of my nation.. Literacy is very very important.. not hospitals, not roads, not anything else.. only literacy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241310205079687169
> 
> Should be investigated and punished publicly.. But its not what I think what should be done.. I don't think anyone will touch him ever..


According to Pakistani courts, Pakistani law does not apply to foreign passport holders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JafarQureshi

Taimoor Khan said:


> Ok what the actual fck is going on? There is certainly something about this drug. If Pakistan is producing the drug, mass delivered to them to China, what were the results??
> 
> Are we, more specifically our establishment, play the nice guy non sense and do not let Pakistan as a state take the credit????
> 
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/19/politics/fact-check-chloroquine-trump-fda/index.html
> 
> *Fact check: Trump wrongly claims FDA 'approved' drug chloroquine to treat the coronavirus*



It may be manufactured in Pakistan and many other countries but the owner is German company Bayer.


----------



## BATMAN

She is asking for answers... can someone at pdf dare to answer her:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241372651249119232

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

Blacklight said:


> Honay ko bauhat kuch hosakta hai, liken peerni is very open minded.


peerni kon c bikni pehn'ni shuru kr di he


----------



## Path-Finder

PakSword said:


> Nopes




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241341559691452418

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

PakSword said:


> BC Pakistan main twitter band nahi hosakta kia?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241372651249119232
> 
> Nopes..
> 
> =================================================
> 
> Seems Zulfi Bukhari is the culprit.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241300655970582528


Zulfi is not the culprit. All the fuss against zulfi is because he did not allowed some elites son to get out of quarantine. Please stop it. I don't want to name everything in these tough times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Congratulations!!!!!!!!@


----------



## Blacklight

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241341559691452418


He can afford to say that, He is not married to peerni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Blacklight said:


> According to Pakistani courts, Pakistani law does not apply to foreign passport holders.


cases of money laundering and human trafficking to Europe, against zulfi were as well dropped for same reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

BATMAN said:


> cases of money laundering and human trafficking to Europe, against zulfi were as well dropped for same reasons.


True. Lets see how long Hussain Haqqani 2.0 lasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Blacklight said:


> He can afford to say that, He is not married to peerni











BHarwana said:


> Zulfi is not the culprit. All the fuss against zulfi is because he did not allowed some elites son to get out of quarantine. Please stop it. I don't want to name everything in these tough times.


and where was that quarantine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Blacklight said:


> He can afford to say that, He is not married to peerni


he can marry the running tweetni

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

Many posters are using this thread for sectarian and political vendetta, which is extremely unfortunate, in these critical times.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

Path-Finder said:


> he can marry the running tweetni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Path-Finder said:


> he can marry the running tweetni


He is a bit off, but I'm sure not suicidal


----------



## BHarwana

BATMAN said:


> and where was that quarantine?



Enjoy. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241345571748753409

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

BATMAN said:


>



you got everything you need for your quarantine to continue being the putrid vile bag of hate that you are! sectarianism, bughz against imran khan(funny for a musharraf supporter) and time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

SIPRA said:


> Many posters are using this thread for sectarian and political vendetta, which is extremely unfortunate, in these critical times.


There is no sectarian or political agenda. Our nation needs to rid itself of ONLY one thing, to rise again, and that is "*corruption*". If we can do this honestly, its a win win situation, if not, we will keep on chasing our own tails.

With people trickling/flooding in despite border closures, and screening, things are only going to get as bad as China, if not worse.



Path-Finder said:


> you got everything you need for your quarantine to continue being the putrid vile bag of hate that you are! sectarianism, bughz against imran khan(funny for a musharraf supporter) and time.


I voted for Imran, and now I regret it. Being an academic, I actually review my decisions, and this has to be the worst one of them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

If you want to know that coronavirus is being spread through zahirins or someone else. I can also break down that myth just plz don't push it. I know but intentionally chose not to speak on some issues. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240520472929984512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Path-Finder said:


> you got everything you need for your quarantine to continue being the putrid vile bag of hate that you are! sectarianism, bughz against imran khan(funny for a musharraf supporter) and time.


Keep dreaming.... your up bringing shows you are born to be a head moderators at pdf. keep it up bashing all those who question Kulbhoshan Yadeve supporters you may as well become minister in PTI.


----------



## BHarwana

Only zahirins are infected they have not spread virus. But while the focus was on zahirins many other entered into Pakistan and I can name them with proof so please stop it. 

Letting zahirins into Pakistan was a blunder I will never deni them but just because those people are poor Pakistani and cannot afford flights we let elite enter unchecked. Plz don't push it reality is very sad and it will hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blacklight

BHarwana said:


> Only zahirins are infected they have not spread virus. But while the focus was on zahirins many other entered into Pakistan and I can name them with proof so please stop it.
> 
> Letting zahirins into Pakistan was a blunder I will never deni them but just because those people are poor Pakistani and cannot afford flights we let elite enter unchecked. Plz don't push it reality is very sad and it will hurt.


When a society has two sets of laws, one for the elite, and one for the masses, that is when its destruction is assured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

PakSword said:


> ===================================================
> 
> Please guys.. don't consider I am spreading sectarianism here... I am just showing the reality of our nation..
> 
> Even our side of Sunnis are like them..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241349082234466305





PakSword said:


> ===================================================
> Reality of my nation.. Literacy is very very important.. not hospitals, not roads, not anything else.. only literacy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241310205079687169
> 
> Should be investigated and punished publicly.. But its not what I think what should be done.. I don't think anyone will touch him ever..



All of these jahils should be thrown in jail for the rest of their lives. They are putting whole nation at risk. At times like these you realize they deserve what they are getting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Ace of Spades said:


> All of these jahils should be thrown in jail for the rest of their lives. They are putting whole nation at risk. At times like these you realize they deserve what they are getting.


Remember we discussed this a few days back.. Looks like my calculations were on a conservative side..






https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...ble-recovery-and-how-can-we-follow-it.656926/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah_123

BHarwana said:


> Only zahirins are infected they have not spread virus. But while the focus was on zahirins many other entered into Pakistan and I can name them with proof so please stop it.
> 
> Letting zahirins into Pakistan was a blunder I will never deni them but just because those people are poor Pakistani and cannot afford flights we let elite enter unchecked. Plz don't push it reality is very sad and it will hurt.


Why hide, name those elites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Blacklight said:


> When a society has two sets of laws, one for the elite, and one for the masses, that is when its destruction is assured.



This society has one set of laws but money helps some to evade it and that is called corruption. Imran Khan came in to fight that corruption and I voted for him cause of that but media and corrupt forged an alliance to counter it. So I will stand with him even if I am the last one left to do it. Cause if events in this pandemic has not shown you the truth and you are still blind then nothing will. If Imran Khan fails to end corruption I will stand with my next best option but the fight must go on. 

First death of virus was from Iran return or some place else? 
Domestic spread is from Iran return or from someplace else? 
Next time any trys to be a little bit sectarian think twice info is out there.



shah_123 said:


> Why hide, name those elites.


Cause rich or poor we all are Pakistani in the end and this is not the time for fighting but bridging this time to unite and fight not to destroy bridges but to build one's which have been already destroyed. It is time to forget your name and cast. It is time to just remember your nationality. We can do this blame game after 2 months. We can be Turkish Saudis and Iranians after 2 month right now we need to be Pakistani and we need hope not devide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

BHarwana said:


> This society has one set of laws but money helps some to evade it and that is called corruption. Imran Khan came in to fight that corruption and I voted for him cause of that but media and corrupt forged an alliance to counter it. So I will stand with him even if I am the last one left to do it. Cause if events in this pandemic has not shown you the truth and you are still blind then nothing will. If Imran Khan fails to end corruption I will stand with my next best option but the fight must go on.
> 
> First death of virus was from Iran return or some place else?
> Domestic spread is from Iran return or from someplace else?
> Next time any trys to be a little bit sectarian think twice* info is out there*.


Dont know why you are working overtime trying to defend Iran, but like you said "*info is out there*", so be a Pakistani first and then be anything else. Right now you and your likes look very pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Blacklight said:


> Dont know why you are working overtime trying to defend Iran, but like you said "*info is out there*", so be a Pakistani first and then be anything else. Right now you and your likes look very pathetic.


I am going to be a Pakistani and I will not defend Iran and let you bash them and blame them for spreading virus although I know how it was spread and how it actually came to Pakistan. Enjoy your sectarian desires. I surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

PakSword said:


> Remember we discussed this a few days back.. Looks like my calculations were on a conservative side..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...ble-recovery-and-how-can-we-follow-it.656926/



Brace yourself bro, testing times are coming unless some miracle happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## V. Makarov

Bought myself a strategic reserve of Resochin tablets way back in February.


----------



## Path-Finder

BATMAN said:


> Keep dreaming.... your up bringing shows you are born to be a head moderators at pdf. keep it up bashing all those who question Kulbhoshan Yadeve supporters you may as well become minister in PTI.


this alone shows your kant nature, when was kalbooshan captured? I haven't got amnesia to know that piggy sharif didn't oink once its name BUT PTI is responsible. shows the the immediate effects of some head injury related retardedness. 

My upbringing doesn't have gastly putrid hate in it!!


----------



## PakSword

V. Makarov said:


> Bought myself a strategic reserve of Resochin tablets way back in February.


Resochin is no more available in Karachi... within an hour of Mr. Trump's disclosure.. Resochin aisay ghaib huee jaisay ghaday ke sar se seengh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ace of Spades

V. Makarov said:


> Bought myself a strategic reserve of Resochin tablets way back in February.



Don't take it as prophylactic and if symptoms occur without your gp's advise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Blacklight said:


> I voted for Imran, and now I regret it. Being an academic, I actually review my decisions, and this has to be the worst one of them all.


interesting, I don't vote in Pakistan but next election who will you cast a ballot for? the new coming billo or mrs tweetni?


----------



## Amaa'n

Blacklight said:


> Dont know why you are working overtime trying to defend Iran, but like you said "*info is out there*", so be a Pakistani first and then be anything else. Right now you and your likes look very pathetic.


Excuse me, come again? :What:
Better keep it civilized brother....no need to jump


----------



## shah_123

BHarwana said:


> This society has one se
> Cause rich or poor we all are Pakistani in the end and this is not the time for fighting but bridging this time to unite and fight not to destroy bridges but to build one's which have been already destroyed. It is time to forget your name and cast. It is time to just remember your nationality. We can do this blame game after 2 months. We can be Turkish Saudis and Iranians after 2 month right now we need to be Pakistani and we need hope not devide.


Na Janab, poor in Pakistan die daily --- This is the first I am seeing rich becoming uncomfortable ---- coronavirus will not differentiate between an elite or a poor, now we are on a level playing field.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blacklight

Path-Finder said:


> interesting, I don't vote in Pakistan but next election who will you cast a ballot for? the new coming billo or mrs tweetni?


Neither. 

Sounds like an extremely bad idea, but I'm planning to run for an MPA seat, as an independent. I'm working on it, lets see.


----------



## Path-Finder

Blacklight said:


> Neither.
> 
> Sounds like an extremely bad idea, but I'm planning to run for an MPA seat, as an independent. I'm working on it, lets see.


All the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Excuse me, come again? :What:
> Better keep it civilized brother....no need to jump


Didn't take him long to drag in reinforcements.


----------



## Verve

BHarwana said:


> Zulfi is not the culprit. All the fuss against zulfi is because he did not allowed some elites son to get out of quarantine. Please stop it. I don't want to name everything in these tough times.



Just spill it bro. End this regurgitated news.


----------



## shah_123

V. Makarov said:


> Bought myself a strategic reserve of Resochin tablets way back in February.


Now you have got them, only use as advice by doctor (I Pray you don't need them) --- no need to become Hakeem yourself.



Verve said:


> Just spill it bro. End this regurgitated news.


One is Tayyaba Bukhari (I think)??


----------



## S.Y.A

BHarwana said:


> Domestic spread is from Iran return or from someplace else?


initial cases that emerged were all from iran. the dude in engro came from iran. the people in sukkur who broke out today on instigation of their family members came from iran.


----------



## shah_123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241266552495845377


----------



## BATMAN

Path-Finder said:


> this alone shows your kant nature, when was kalbooshan captured? I haven't got amnesia to know that piggy sharif didn't oink once its name BUT PTI is responsible. shows the the immediate effects of some head injury related retardedness.
> 
> My upbringing doesn't have gastly putrid hate in it!!



Now you blame me a Sharif ally, in last post you blame me for Musharraf's ally... makeup your mind what you like to blame me for and their's a saying for the people with language like you.


----------



## Amaa'n

Blacklight said:


> Didn't take him long to drag in reinforcements.


Am no one's reinforcement, i was on a casual walk around till i stumbled upon the thread.....there is so much negativity going around related to COVID19 that everytime i look at this word i want to vomit.....people have no idea whats going on around them and yet they are busy spreading hate.

It is time to unit and help those who are suffering....i don't see anyone bashing Ahle Sauds for closing down Makkah, i don't see people getting angry over Qatar not allowing anyone into the country, heck Kuwait has barred issuing visas to Pakistanis for last 5 years or more may be, but hey it's all Kosher and halal there.....Iran under sanctions could not take responsibility of the Zairens and had them kicked out, they did right..... Zairens are Pakistani, what do you suggest we should have done with them? Kill them all? Or let them die of hunger at Taftan.....
A last question, have you ever been to Balochistan? Do you know how remote it gets if you go barely 20km out of city? I have been to remote locations in Balochistan, and have worked there.....they don't have resources.....so before we start pointing guns at others look at ourself.....

Whats done is done....it is time to think how we can contain this threat, be useful and volunteer your services to the country instead of sitting here and spreading hatred

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.Y.A

BHarwana said:


> Domestic spread is from Iran return or from someplace else?


then there was the idiot from mardan. still, way more damage done by those who came in from iran, and then broke out from isolation ward in sukkur.



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> It is time to unit and help those who are suffering....i don't see anyone bashing Ahle Sauds for closing down Makkah, i don't see people getting angry over Qatar not allowing anyone into the country, heck Kuwait has barred issuing visas to Pakistanis for last 5 years or more may be, but hey it's all Kosher and halal there.....Iran under sanctions could not take responsibility of the Zairens and had them kicked out, they did right..... Zairens are Pakistani, what do you suggest we should have done with them? Kill them all? Or let them die of hunger at Taftan.....
> A last question, have you ever been to Balochistan? Do you know how remote it gets if you go barely 20km out of city? I have been to remote locations in Balochistan, and have worked there.....they don't have resources.....so before we start pointing guns at others look at ourself.....


remoteness does not justify spreading infected people in the entire country. the govt should have provided all facilities there instead of putting the population at risk.


----------



## Amaa'n

S.Y.A said:


> then there was the idiot from mardan. still, way more damage done by those who came in from iran, and then broke out from isolation ward in sukkur.


Zairen are contained sir, they barely had a hand in domestic spread....it was the others who brought virus from abroad.....two case in Islamabad, couple came from UK.....imagine the spread on airplane they traveled on.....
The guy who came from KSA to Mardan, imagine the spread in his way to home town....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

BATMAN said:


> Now you blame me a Sharif ally, in last post you blame me for Musharraf's ally... makeup your mind what you like to blame me for and their's a saying for the people with language like you.


ayn bayn shain, regardless your defined role of being a vile putrid bag of hate does not change.


----------



## BHarwana

S.Y.A said:


> initial cases that emerged were all from iran. the dude in engro came from iran. the people in sukkur who broke out today on instigation of their family members came from iran.



Was the dude in engro first case or some one else? 

Regarding sukkur 

We all saw the video and what happened is terrible and all those who did that should be punished. Just one question while watching the video I noticed few protestors in uniform. Those were volunteers those went there to do humanitarian work why were they protesting. Not sharing never means you don't know. It means you don't want to create chaos.


----------



## Amaa'n

S.Y.A said:


> remoteness does not justify spreading infected people in the entire country. the govt should have provided all facilities there instead of putting the population at risk.


No one escape from. taftan, it is all b.s, that is why i said there is so much negativity going around .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Am no one's reinforcement, i was on a casual walk around till i stumbled upon the thread.....there is so much negativity going around related to COVID19 that everytime i look at this word i want to vomit.....people have no idea whats going on around them and yet they are busy spreading hate.
> 
> It is time to unit and help those who are suffering....i don't see anyone bashing Ahle Sauds for closing down Makkah, i don't see people getting angry over Qatar not allowing anyone into the country, heck Kuwait has barred issuing visas to Pakistanis for last 5 years or more may be, but hey it's all Kosher and halal there.....Iran under sanctions could not take responsibility of the Zairens and had them kicked out, they did right..... Zairens are Pakistani, what do you suggest we should have done with them? Kill them all? Or let them die of hunger at Taftan.....
> A last question, have you ever been to Balochistan? Do you know how remote it gets if you go barely 20km out of city? I have been to remote locations in Balochistan, and have worked there.....they don't have resources.....so before we start pointing guns at others look at ourself.....
> 
> Whats done is done....it is time to think how we can contain this threat, be useful and volunteer your services to the country instead of sitting here and spreading hatred


Your unwarranted advice, is exactly that unwarranted.

Without even knowing how I contribute to my country you make silly assumptions, and talk about irrelevant nonsense.

Thank you for exposing yourself, all on your own.


----------



## S.Y.A

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Zairen are contained sir, they barely had a hand in domestic spread....it was the others who brought virus from abroad.....two case in Islamabad, couple came from UK.....imagine the spread on airplane they traveled on.....
> The guy who came from KSA to Mardan, imagine the spread in his way to home town....


not really. zaireen and some from saudi had a hand in spreading it in Karachi and other parts of Sindh, Isb had no zaireen till then.


----------



## Amaa'n

Blacklight said:


> Your unwarranted advice, is exactly that unwarranted.
> 
> Without even knowing how I contribute to my country to you make silly assumptions, and talk about irrelevant nonsense.
> 
> Thank you for exposing yourself, all on your own.


Why so much hate brother?


----------



## S.Y.A

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> No one escape from. taftan, it is all b.s, that is why i said there is so much negativity going around .....


there was one simple thing to do: provide all possible facilities at taftan, and hold them there. and also to ban all intl flights. our idiot pti led govt did nothing. they left the students in china(and rightly so), but why tf did they not apply the same rule to other countries?


----------



## American Pakistani

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Am no one's reinforcement, i was on a casual walk around till i stumbled upon the thread.....there is so much negativity going around related to COVID19 that everytime i look at this word i want to vomit.....people have no idea whats going on around them and yet they are busy spreading hate.
> 
> It is time to unit and help those who are suffering....i don't see anyone bashing Ahle Sauds for closing down Makkah, i don't see people getting angry over Qatar not allowing anyone into the country, heck Kuwait has barred issuing visas to Pakistanis for last 5 years or more may be, but hey it's all Kosher and halal there.....Iran under sanctions could not take responsibility of the Zairens and had them kicked out, they did right..... Zairens are Pakistani, what do you suggest we should have done with them? Kill them all? Or let them die of hunger at Taftan.....
> A last question, have you ever been to Balochistan? Do you know how remote it gets if you go barely 20km out of city? I have been to remote locations in Balochistan, and have worked there.....they don't have resources.....so before we start pointing guns at others look at ourself.....
> 
> Whats done is done....it is time to think how we can contain this threat, be useful and volunteer your services to the country instead of sitting here and spreading hatred



I was more surprised to see some of those who I used to view as sane brains such as @PakSword falling for sectarian extremists such as @BATMAN and his team. The title is about an effective drug by Pakistan while most of the people here are on sectarian fueling mission and anti PTI propaganda here on this thread.

@WebMaster @waz @The Eagle @Slav Defence @WAJsal where are you guys?

@jaibi you were the one who gave me a warning and a point claiming my post were low quality against an Indian troll. But what is going on here? Are all these members discussing about that effective drug? Obviously I can't be reporting hundreds of posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

BHarwana said:


> Was the dude in engro first case or some one else?
> 
> Regarding sukkur
> 
> We all saw the video and what happened is terrible and all those who did that should be punished. Just one question while watching the video I noticed few protestors in uniform. Those were volunteers those went there to do humanitarian work why were they protesting. Not sharing never means you don't know. It means you don't want to create chaos.


the point is not iran. the point is the inaction of the govt. they failed to act in time.they allowed people to come in, and then failed to contain them. people in mardan are also protesting because of lockdown, same as in sukkur. the point is why tf is govt acting like ball-less idiots?


----------



## BATMAN

Path-Finder said:


> ayn bayn shain, regardless your defined role of being a vile putrid bag of hate does not change.



That's bad for you?


----------



## BHarwana

For all those sectarian you are sitting in home trying to do Shia sunni. Here is some one who is sunni and died saving shias hope this helps you understand the true Pakistan. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241426485409439744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Why so much hate brother?


No hate, being a member of staff pls look up my last name, and you will realize what sect I belong to, publish it openly on the forum if you are not sure.

Iran has been stabbing in the back for ages, be it last feb 2019, kulbhushan, or uzair baloch, but some idiots treat it like a a sanctimonious cow that can do no wrong. WE need to stop this.

Once you are clear on what sect I belong to, I will explain further.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Prime Minister Niazi had said around December last year that smuggling cannot be stopped at the borders.

Also between Novemeber and March, countless tourists were allowed to roam the country enjoying government sponsored vlogging tourism.

Aurat March was not cancelled despite petitioning for health concerns. 

The country was purposely misled while borders were swarmed by biowarfare trolls. One of the first videos shared showed how trained these trolls were purposely sabotaging and penetrating the population deeper and deeper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

BATMAN said:


> That's bad for you?


No, I am not a sack of putrid hate!


----------



## BATMAN

BHarwana said:


> For all those sectarian you are sitting in home trying to do Shia sunni. Here is some one who is sunni and died saving shias hope this helps you understand the true Pakistan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241426485409439744



Happens all the time in Pakistan..... I expect more doctors of dying their duty.
Anyone who will go close to the infected person is ought to catch the disease.


----------



## Ace of Spades

shah_123 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241266552495845377



Stupid tweet; if asymptomatic cases won't be discovered, they will keep infecting people.


----------



## BATMAN

Path-Finder said:


> No, I am not a sack of putrid hate!


Sure you are.


----------



## shah_123

Ace of Spades said:


> Stupid tweet; if asymptomatic cases won't be discovered, they will keep infecting people.


How will you discover?


----------



## Path-Finder

BATMAN said:


> Sure you are.


oh, am I constantly being a sectarian hate pedler?


----------



## Ace of Spades

BHarwana said:


> For all those sectarian you are sitting in home trying to do Shia sunni. Here is some one who is sunni and died saving shias hope this helps you understand the true Pakistan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241426485409439744



inna lilahi wa inna ilihi rajiun. Any details on how old was he, or if he had any underlying conditions?



shah_123 said:


> How will you discover?



By testing, especially the ones contacted by the symptomatic ones.


----------



## Amaa'n

Blacklight said:


> No hate, being a member of staff pls look up my last name, and you will realize what sect I belong to, publish it openly on the forum if you are not sure.
> 
> Iran has been stabbing in the back for ages, be it last feb 2019, kulbhushan, or uzair baloch, but some idiots treat it like a a sanctimonious cow that can do no wrong. WE need to stop this.
> 
> Once you are clear on what sect I belong to, I will explain further.


I don't bother with Sects, for me humans matter, i will hate Ahle Sauds as much as i hate Iran but should we allow anger to cloud our judgements? No we shouldn't.....
If you hate iran so much, how is it helping our country with you bashing in this manner on this thread? It's useless and futile exercise. The only thing which wcome out of this.will be you getting banned......and that way you won't be able to put forward your narrative in more constructive manner, which will be less hateful and offensive ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> I don't bother with Sects, for me humans matter, i will hate Ahle Sauds as much as i hate Iran but should we allow anger to cloud our judgements? No we shouldn't.....
> If you hate iran so much, how is it helping our country with you bashing in this manner on this thread? It's useful and futile exercise. The only thing which wcome out of this.will be you getting banned......and that way you won't be able to put forward your narrative in more constructive manner, which will be less hateful and offensive ....



the hate you have is more dangerous than anyone else.

you are staff member with open hatred. need i say more?

all you pretenders do is come confuse the public meanwhile both the hot money is gone and 100k are in the country with no measures or awareness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

BATMAN said:


> What ever... health insurance covers the repatriation costs of a traveler. There's a hotline number provided,, one could call 24x7.
> 
> Why does exclusively travelers to Iran missing out on travel insurance?
> 
> What are they thinking that they will never get sick or were they always trusting in Iran?
> As far Pakistan is concerned there's no audit, no stats. no system, no transparency, no cost calculations, no planning, this is called banana republic and THE mafia is manipulating it to max.
> Now the lives of all Pakistan is at risk.


Yes this I agree with. There is a complete unjustified relaxation of rules on our western border which is unacceptable.


----------



## BATMAN

American Pakistani said:


> I was more surprised to see some of those who I used to view as sane brains such as @PakSword and @Path-Finder falling for sectarian extremists such as @BATMAN and his team. The title is about an effective drug by Pakistan while most of the people here are on sectarian fueling mission and anti PTI propaganda here on this thread.
> 
> @WebMaster @waz @The Eagle @Slav Defence @WAJsal where are you guys?
> 
> @jaibi you were the one who gave me a warning and a point claiming my post were low quality against an Indian troll. But what is going on here? Are all these members discussing about that effective drug? Obviously I can't be reporting hundreds of posts.



you make personal remarks to me? this is perfectly aligned with pdf policy... shoot more and enjoy the obvious perks.


----------



## shah_123

Ace of Spades said:


> inna lilahi wa inna ilihi rajiun. Any details on how old was he, or if he had any underlying conditions?
> 
> 
> 
> By testing, especially the ones contacted by the symptomatic ones.


Janab, testing testing testing requires money money money, our useless govt no money, money going in imf kitty.

The day it started in China, this should have sounded alarm bells here --- should have declared medical emergency, postponed payment to imf --- Wuhan was kinda telling us what was headed to our way and yet our short sighted buffoons didn't do anything ---- Hun mojan karo!


----------



## El Sidd

masterchief_mirza said:


> Yes this I agree with. There is a complete unjustified relaxation of rules on our western border which is unacceptable.



yeah i am sure diplomatic staff in iran and interior ministry in Pakistan will be fired and information ministry will brief about how people are being tracked and urged to give themselves up for greater public health.

Director of the National Disaster Management was fired one day after Covid19 entered Stage 2 in Canada.

You go out there demanding any accountability to GoP, you become public enemy number 1 as Hakim al Waqt equals Article of Faith for these petty individuals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

BATMAN said:


> you make personal remarks to me? this is perfectly aligned with pdf policy... shoot more and enjoy the obvious perks.



You can call it personal remark, most of the PDF knows you are literally flooding every single thread in your sectarian fueling and anti PTI propaganda nonsense. Can you just start one thread on your sectarianism and anti PTI where you can rant whole day instead of spamming entire forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

American Pakistani said:


> I was more surprised to see some of those who I used to view as sane brains such as @PakSword falling for sectarian extremists such as @BATMAN and his team. The title is about an effective drug by Pakistan while most of the people here are on sectarian fueling mission and anti PTI propaganda here on this thread.
> 
> @WebMaster @waz @The Eagle @Slav Defence @WAJsal where are you guys?
> 
> @jaibi you were the one who gave me a warning and a point claiming my post were low quality against an Indian troll. But what is going on here? Are all these members discussing about that effective drug? Obviously I can't be reporting hundreds of posts.



People are getting sucked into blame game and the sectarians are getting fueling and flooding every other thread.

This has to stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

shah_123 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241266552495845377


This is true, i mentioned it to another thread.
Testing is expensive, while Pakistan is doing more testing as compare to Europe.
Seems ministers believe, they are not accountable for their daily business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

El Sidd said:


> the hate you have is more dangerous than anyone else.
> 
> you are staff member with open hatred. need i say more?
> 
> .


Kindly refer me to my post where my hatred is reflected in the post....you are more than welcome to dig deep into my profile and review my all posts.
My personal opinions never get reflected in my post and i assure you of that......



Verve said:


> People are getting sucked into blame game and the sectarians are getting fueling and flooding every other thread.
> 
> This has to stop.


It's been a long time since i engaged myself into threads other than Internal Security.
i have been working with OSINT stuff for almost 2 yrs now and i barely get involve into other stuff...and now am reallllyyyy shocked at the state of affairs, no wonder members are leaving the forum.....there is so much hatred......damn!!!
Btw am laughing at these guys.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Kindly refer me to my post where my hatred is reflected in the post....you are more than welcome to dig deep into my profile and review my all posts.
> My personal opinions never get reflected in my post and i assure you of that......



If you have achieved Nirvana that you can state your hatred yet claim neutrality in the same sentence, no mortal man can take that away from you. 

for any other hater out there, you are a natural born leader. you say hating two is better than hating one not that hate in itself is a sign of weakness of faith and discipline and hampers unity.


----------



## Ace of Spades

shah_123 said:


> Janab, testing testing testing requires money money money, our useless govt no money, money going in imf kitty.
> 
> The day it started in China, this should have sounded alarm bells here --- should have declared medical emergency, postponed payment to imf --- Wuhan was kinda telling us what was headed to our way and yet our short sighted buffoons didn't do anything ---- Hun mojan karo!



Indeed it will cost money; but that's the only way to contain local spread. All it takes is one infected person roaming around to infect 10s and they in-turn infecting hundreds to thousands.


----------



## BATMAN

American Pakistani said:


> You can call it personal remark, most of the PDF knows you are literally flooding every single thread in your sectarian fueling and anti PTI propaganda nonsense. Can you just start one thread on your sectarianism and anti PTI where you can rant whole day instead of spamming entire forum.



I'm relieved to know.. you didn't blamed me for personal attacks... which are more common here at pdf and going on from decades.
Anyhow, if you find any of my post not aligned with your sect., you can choose to use abusive words, personal attacks... trust me, i will not complain to mods.
So come on..... let it roll.
As far PTI is concerned.... that is no one's private life or is it?
Deleting a single post which not aligned with PTI's foreign agenda, than listen i have no respect for such mod.
However... as far i remember, i'm more critical of Imran Khan not PTI in general.


----------



## Verve

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> It's been a long time since i engaged myself into threads other than Internal Security.
> i have been working with OSINT stuff for almost 2 yrs now and i barely get involve into other stuff...and now am reallllyyyy shocked at the state of affairs, no wonder members are leaving the forum.....there is so much hatred......damn!!!



Sectarian talk is getting worse day on day ... This outbreak really is exposing a lot of people. Fear of death is making their hatred and utter lack of humanity flow out and rationality flushed down the toilet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah_123

BATMAN said:


> This is true, i mentioned it to another thread.
> Testing is expensive, while Pakistan is doing more testing as compare to Europe.
> Seems ministers believe, they are not accountable for their daily business.


This govt is a big disappointment -- I mean, everything happening in China was before our eyes (like guess paper) and still they couldn't plan ----- They should have started huge awareness campaign (months ago) in media (electronic/social/pamphlets/masjids/newspapers etc.,) ----- like I am telling people around me to boost your immunity with fruits,vegetables (specially vitamin C), wash your mouth & hands before and after meal (preferably with hot water).

When you talk about lockdown, tell people that they will get relief in utility bills --- cut the perks and preveliges of the ruling elite to compensate.

but this govt is sitting like idiots.


----------



## Amaa'n

El Sidd said:


> If you have achieved Nirvana that you can state your hatred yet claim neutrality in the same sentence, no mortal man can take that away from you.
> 
> for any other hater out there, you are a natural born leader. you say hating two is better than hating one not that hate in itself is a sign of weakness of faith and discipline and hampers unity.


Thread is about COVID19 medication not about traits of Foxtrot Alpha so kindly focus on that.....
Whether i hate one country or the entire world, you will not that reflected in my posts or actions.....so that makes me a better person no? Unlike someone whose sole job is to spew hatred against everyone and make them feel miserable?.....come on brother, take hike and chill....focus on topic at hand


----------



## shah_123

Ace of Spades said:


> Indeed it will cost money; but that's the only way to contain local spread. All it takes is one infected person roaming around to infect 10s and they in-turn infecting hundreds to thousands.


Than instead of waiting like idiots, this govt must declare medical emergency ---- stop debt payments till this gets under control and if imf's tattus like reza bakir barks, hang them.


----------



## BATMAN

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Thread is about COVID19 medication not about traits of Foxtrot Alpha so kindly focus on that.....
> Whether i hate one country or the entire world, you will not that reflected in my posts or actions.....so that makes me a better person no? Unlike someone whose sole job is to spew hatred against everyone and make them feel miserable?.....come on brother, take hike and chill....focus on topic at hand


You have the luxury of having bogie accounts, which can be confirmed back with sustained personal attacks directed only at those who are trying to talk about Iranian role in spread of COVID in Pakistan. I hold Iran responsible for it... may be you can propose how shall we spell IRAN in different way? 
It's funny same people you put thumbs up are actively participating in threads which says virus in China comes from US... which is highly unsubstantiated. Why this dual policy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Thread is about COVID19 medication not about traits of Foxtrot Alpha so kindly focus on that.....
> Whether i hate one country or the entire world, you will not that reflected in my posts or actions.....so that makes me a better person no? Unlike someone whose sole job is to spew hatred against everyone and make them feel miserable?.....come on brother, take hike and chill....focus on topic at hand



fine lets do the topic then since you have all the hallmark of a useful government tool.

so how are the tracking going on? what does the database say about who entered and went where?

what about the human smugglers route? who will fill the gaps in Nadra database about the people who will now suddenly be discovered as Pakistani.

I would like to know when were you discussing medication? you were discussing how healthy your hatred is as compared to everyone else who you choose to disagree with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Verve said:


> Sectarian talk is getting worse day on day ... This outbreak really is exposing a lot of people. Fear of death is making their hatred and utter lack of humanity flow out and rationality flushed down the toilet.


I was going through threads from 2013-2014 the other day....totally different from today....all lot of goof members have left over the years.....


----------



## PakSword

American Pakistani said:


> I was more surprised to see some of those who I used to view as sane brains such as @PakSword falling for sectarian extremists such as @BATMAN and his team. The title is about an effective drug by Pakistan while most of the people here are on sectarian fueling mission and anti PTI propaganda here on this thread.
> 
> @WebMaster @waz @The Eagle @Slav Defence @WAJsal where are you guys?
> 
> @jaibi you were the one who gave me a warning and a point claiming my post were low quality against an Indian troll. But what is going on here? Are all these members discussing about that effective drug? Obviously I can't be reporting hundreds of posts.


I knew this will happen.. someone will point fingers at me.

That's why I said that my posts shouldn't be taken as sectarian.. and I clearly wrote that even Sunnis are like the ones in twitter videos. I blamed the whole nation rather than a sect or a race.. Don't we know that people gathered in Raiwind? Don't we know that even sunnis are resisting a ban on congregational prayers?

You know, you guys demolish your own case.. by dragging those who have nothing to do with sectarianism into this useless discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

PakSword said:


> Don't we know that people gathered in Raiwind?


I wouldn't call it sectarian if state beat the shit out of them... but they complied to the orders of state of Iran Khan. at least this is what @retired troll publicaly reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

shah_123 said:


> Than instead of waiting like idiots, this govt must declare medical emergency ---- stop debt payments till this gets under control and if imf's tattus like reza bakir barks, hang them.



The government and PEOPLE should do lots of things that they are not! IMO both will have blood on their hands and will be accountable in-front of Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *I don't bother with Sects *


On the contrary that is the only reason you jumped in.



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> I don't bother with Sects, for me humans matter, i will hate Ahle Sauds as much as i hate Iran but should we allow anger to cloud our judgements? No we shouldn't.....
> If you hate iran so much, how is it helping our country with you bashing in this manner on this thread?* It's useful and futile exercise. The only thing which wcome out of this.will be you getting banned*......and that way you won't be able to put forward your narrative in more constructive manner, which will be less hateful and offensive ....


It seems now your hate is forcing you to contradict yourself. 



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> I don't bother with Sects, for me humans matter, i will hate Ahle Sauds as much as i hate Iran but should we allow anger to cloud our judgements? No we shouldn't.....
> If you hate iran so much, how is it helping our country with you bashing in this manner on this thread? It's useful and futile exercise. *The only thing which wcome out of this.will be you getting banned*......and that way you won't be able to put forward your narrative in more constructive manner, which will be less hateful and offensive ....


Nothing more can be expected from people who are too shallow to differentiate between Shiasim and holding Iran accountable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

BATMAN said:


> but they complied to the orders of state of Iran Khan. at least this is what @retired troll publicaly reported.



The event was cancelled as soon as Government directives arrived but that thread is still a place where you can hate one specific group, burn them in railway cars and sell them to gitmo and it was never be sectarian just will of the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

BATMAN said:


> I wouldn't call it sectarian if state beat the shit out of them... but they complied to the orders of state of Iran Khan.


I am only highlighting the Jahalat of the people of Pakistan.. whether they are sunnis or shias, pathan, muhajir, sindhi, punjabi, it doesn't matter.. and virus doesn't know them either.

But I am really astonished that why it always becomes a sectarian issue when someone points fingers at Iran or Saudi Arabia.. 

And you too, please stop blaming Imran Khan for everything.. You look quite stupid when a person dies in ghana and you blame Imran Khan. I have been blaming him for many things.. but I don't blame him for everything happening in this world. 

Please stop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Blacklight

PakSword said:


> I knew this will happen.. someone will point fingers at me.
> 
> That's why I said that my posts shouldn't be taken as sectarian.. and I clearly wrote that even Sunnis are like the ones in twitter videos. I blamed the whole nation rather than a sect or a race.. Don't we know that people gathered in Raiwind? Don't we know that even sunnis are resisting a ban on congregational prayers?
> 
> You know, you guys demolish your own case.. by dragging those who have nothing to do with sectarianism into this useless discussion.


Some people are too shallow to understand how they are being milked, and being made to chase their own tails. Not your fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shah_123

Ace of Spades said:


> The government and PEOPLE should do lots of things that they are not! IMO both will have blood on their hands and will be accountable in-front of Allah.


Bhai, logon sey Aap kya chahtay ho ---- They are wearing masks, they are washing their hands, business activities are very low, roads are empty etc., 

Where is the govt --- tangible action should have started couple of months ago. --- Ab Dua karo bas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Blacklight said:


> On the contrary that is the only reason you jumped in.
> 
> 
> It seems now your hate is forcing you to contradict yourself.
> 
> 
> Nothing more can be expected from people who are too shallow to differentiate between Shiasim and holding Iran accountable.


blame the auto correct or perhaps typing error...we can take it to a different thread which is more appropriate to discuss iran?
the only reason i jumped because topic was being derailed ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

PakSword said:


> But I am really astonished that why it always becomes a sectarian issue when someone points fingers at Iran or Saudi Arabia..



On point; both have been nothing but a curse for the people of Pakistan. And people are jahil enough to fight their own just to tow the line of any of saudis and iranis; who just care for themselves and their own. Pakistanis should care for Pakistanis and Pakistan and only look for our own interests. 



shah_123 said:


> Bhai, logon sey Aap kya chahtay ho ---- They are wearing masks, they are washing their hands, business activities are very low, roads are empty etc.,
> 
> Where is the govt --- tangible action should have started couple of months ago. --- Ab Dua karo bas.



People are going to picnics, gatherings, family visits, mosques. No one is taking this seriously. Quarantined ones are running away from isolation centers. The businessmen are increasing the prices of commodities, medical supplies. Stockpiling stuff for monetary gains. So no, people aren't doing enough along with this clueless government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

El Sidd said:


> The event was cancelled as soon as Government directives arrived but that thread is still a place where you can hate one specific group, burn them in railway cars and sell them to gitmo and it was never be sectarian just will of the people.



waooo... do we not have a representative of that group at pdf?



Ace of Spades said:


> On point; both have been nothing but a curse for the people of Pakistan. And people are jahil enough to fight their own just to tow the line of any of saudis and iranis; who just care for themselves and their own. Pakistanis should care for Pakistanis and Pakistan and only look for our own interests.



Best way to look for Pakistani interests is to ask US to end sanctions on Iran, which as per my knowledge are hogwash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

BATMAN said:


> waooo... do we not have a representative of that group at pdf?



we also don't have representative of scientologists. not everyone gets a lawyer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> I was going through threads from 2013-2014 the other day....totally different from today....all lot of goof members have left over the years.....


There's a think tank who proposed Pakistan to nuke Saudi Arabia.
I'm not saying he's sectarian but why you think he's so confident that his proposal would gain favor at pdf ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

BATMAN said:


> There's a think tank who proposed to nuke Saudi Arabia.



On 23rd March Parade Saudi participation i demanded that Saudis bomb India as reparations but i was banned for 2 weeks for saying that while American Pakistani straight up said go back Saudis and that was appreciated.

I think if this is not fascism. Nothing can ever be

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ace of Spades

BATMAN said:


> Best way to look for Pakistani interests is to ask US to end sanctions on Iran, which as per my knowledge are hogwash.



As i said people are jahil enough, that includes our government and our establishment. Which both have been pleasing either iranis or saudis. And common people of Pakistan have been playing in their hands. It's a vicious circle and we the people of Pakistan needs to rise above this and get out of it. And stop fighting our own based on this.


----------



## ابن_حیزون

plasma transfusion from dogs can help defeat corona . remember it all started with people eating the stray dogs of wuhan. 

dogs are even more resillient than horses and cows many treatments were invented by getting plasma from horses and cows


----------



## BATMAN

El Sidd said:


> On 23rd March Parade Saudi participation i demanded that Saudis bomb India as reparations but i was banned for 2 weeks for saying that while American Pakistani straight up said go back Saudis and that was appreciated.
> 
> I think if this is not fascism. Nothing can ever be



at least you know what you are up against here.
I recognize all of them from their abusive language skills and bias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

BATMAN said:


> at least you know what you are up against here.



I don't know who i am up against with but that is more down to the fact that i don't care

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ابن_حیزون

--------

(infected ) horses and cows


----------



## BATMAN

ابن_حیزون said:


> --------
> 
> (infected ) horses and cows


your signature reminds of Kulbhoishan Yadev... aka Mubarik Hussein Patel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

BATMAN said:


> Anyhow, if you find any of my post not aligned with your sect., you can choose to use abusive words, personal attacks... trust me, i will not complain to mods.



My sect. I'm only Muslim simple and clear. If you asking the sect that I inherited from my parents, it is Sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Okay I am going to take this thread back to its original topic. So find some place else to fight wars. 

I will start with a Hadith

Hazrat Abu Hurairah States – “I have heard from Rasool Allah (Pbuh) that there is cure for every disease in black seeds except death and black seeds are shooneez.”

Now why I have mentioned this Hadith in a coronavirus thread? 

Well there is a big reason behind it.

Go to OP and read the salt and try to find where that salt comes from.



PakSword said:


> I have already started taking black seed oil..
> 
> Nigella Sativa (black seed) is even working against antibiotic resistant bacteria.



It is currently best medicine available to fight Coronavirus. 

*What Exactly Is Hydroxychloroquine, The Drug That Is Being Tested As The First Potential Coronavirus Treatment*
Sai Balasubramanian, J.D.Contributor
I write about clinical medicine, innovation in healthcare, and health policy.
During a press conference earlier today, March 19th, the Trump administration announced that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, among other drugs, are being approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to test as potential COVID-19 coronavirus treatments. This is not the first time these drugs have been mentioned as potential treatments for the viral illness: early testing of hydroxychloroquine in France showed promising results, with results indicating that 50% of patients that originally tested positive for the virus tested negative after just three days of treatment. However, though the results are still extremely unclear whether this is a viable solution, it may be critical to understand what this drug exactly is, and what is known about it already.

*What Is It:* Hydroxycholorquine (sold under the brand name Plaquenil), and the closely related chloroquine, were approved in the 1950’s mainly as anti-malaria treatments. Since then, the drugs have been used for a wide spectrum of diseases, including systemic lupus erythematous (commonly known as “lupus”), rheumatoid arthritis, Sjogren’s Syndrome, and even for complications of Lyme disease.


*How Does It Work:* One aspect that has been relatively well understood is that these drugs work at the molecular level to disrupt critical cell processes, inactivating the body’s immune response. Since the natural immune response is responsible for inflammation and other general disease symptoms (e.g. pain, fever, aching, etc.), this anti-immune process works to curtail systemic diseases such as rheumatoid arthritis. As for malaria treatment, though Plaquenil can be indicated for the treatment of uncomplicated malaria, the exact mechanism by which this drug works to resolve malaria is largely unknown.

*What Are The Side Effects:* Though hydroxychloroquine may be effective, it does have the potential of causing numerous side effects, including but not limited to headache, loss of appetite, nausea, vomiting, skin rash, etc. One of the rarer, yet more serious side effects is vision loss due to retinal toxicity.

A significant benefit with using these drugs is that they have been on the market and used for a long time, so a reasonable amount of information regarding actual patient reactions, side effects, and efficacy is available. Their use, especially for rheumatoid disorders and malaria have been relatively well supported by the World Health Organization (WHO) and Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). And finally, because they have been around for so long, generic versions are available, which may prove to be cost-effective if used for coronavirus treatment worldwide.


Indeed, there is still a significant amount of work left to be done before declaring these drugs as a viable treatment option for coronavirus, especially with regards to efficacy, safety, and long-term patient outcomes. However, if the scientific community is able to collaborate quickly enough to test these drugs, and if the results are indeed as promising as they initially seem, this could be a game-changer in curtailing the coronavirus pandemic.

_The content of this article is not implied to be and should not be relied on or substituted for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment by any means, and is not written or intended as such. This content is for information purposes only. Consult with a trained medical professional for medical advice. _

https://www.forbes.com/sites/saibal...-as-the-first-potential-coronavirus-treatment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

BHarwana said:


> Okay I am going to take this thread back to its original topic. So find some place else to fight wars.
> 
> I will start with a Hadith
> 
> Hazrat Abu Hurairah States – “I have heard from Rasool Allah (Pbuh) that there is cure for every disease in black seeds except death and black seeds are shooneez.”


I have already started taking black seed oil..

Nigella Sativa (black seed) is even working against antibiotic resistant bacteria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

BHarwana said:


> It is currently best medicine available to fight Coronavirus.
> 
> *What Exactly Is Hydroxychloroquine, The Drug That Is Being Tested As The First Potential Coronavirus Treatment*
> Sai Balasubramanian, J.D.Contributor
> I write about clinical medicine, innovation in healthcare, and health policy.
> During a press conference earlier today, March 19th, the Trump administration announced that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, among other drugs, are being approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to test as potential COVID-19 coronavirus treatments. This is not the first time these drugs have been mentioned as potential treatments for the viral illness: early testing of hydroxychloroquine in France showed promising results, with results indicating that 50% of patients that originally tested positive for the virus tested negative after just three days of treatment. However, though the results are still extremely unclear whether this is a viable solution, it may be critical to understand what this drug exactly is, and what is known about it already.
> 
> *What Is It:* Hydroxycholorquine (sold under the brand name Plaquenil), and the closely related chloroquine, were approved in the 1950’s mainly as anti-malaria treatments. Since then, the drugs have been used for a wide spectrum of diseases, including systemic lupus erythematous (commonly known as “lupus”), rheumatoid arthritis, Sjogren’s Syndrome, and even for complications of Lyme disease.
> 
> 
> *How Does It Work:* One aspect that has been relatively well understood is that these drugs work at the molecular level to disrupt critical cell processes, inactivating the body’s immune response. Since the natural immune response is responsible for inflammation and other general disease symptoms (e.g. pain, fever, aching, etc.), this anti-immune process works to curtail systemic diseases such as rheumatoid arthritis. As for malaria treatment, though Plaquenil can be indicated for the treatment of uncomplicated malaria, the exact mechanism by which this drug works to resolve malaria is largely unknown.
> 
> *What Are The Side Effects:* Though hydroxychloroquine may be effective, it does have the potential of causing numerous side effects, including but not limited to headache, loss of appetite, nausea, vomiting, skin rash, etc. One of the rarer, yet more serious side effects is vision loss due to retinal toxicity.
> 
> A significant benefit with using these drugs is that they have been on the market and used for a long time, so a reasonable amount of information regarding actual patient reactions, side effects, and efficacy is available. Their use, especially for rheumatoid disorders and malaria have been relatively well supported by the World Health Organization (WHO) and Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). And finally, because they have been around for so long, generic versions are available, which may prove to be cost-effective if used for coronavirus treatment worldwide.
> 
> 
> Indeed, there is still a significant amount of work left to be done before declaring these drugs as a viable treatment option for coronavirus, especially with regards to efficacy, safety, and long-term patient outcomes. However, if the scientific community is able to collaborate quickly enough to test these drugs, and if the results are indeed as promising as they initially seem, this could be a game-changer in curtailing the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> _The content of this article is not implied to be and should not be relied on or substituted for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment by any means, and is not written or intended as such. This content is for information purposes only. Consult with a trained medical professional for medical advice. _
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/saibal...-as-the-first-potential-coronavirus-treatment


There is a difference in formula.. 

Active compounds are thymoquinone (30%-48%), thymohydroquinone, dithymoquinone, p-cymene (7%-15%), carvacrol (6%-12%), 4-terpineol (2%-7%), t-anethol (1%-4%), sesquiterpene longifolene (1%-8%) α-pinene and thymol etc.

Thymoquinone and hydroxychloroquine are different compounds. However, Thymoquinone is extrmely potent against various bacteria.. and it is also immunomodulator. What we need is the strength to fight this virus.. which black seed and other herbs can give us..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

PakSword said:


> There is a difference in formula..
> 
> Active compounds are thymoquinone (30%-48%), thymohydroquinone, dithymoquinone, p-cymene (7%-15%), carvacrol (6%-12%), 4-terpineol (2%-7%), t-anethol (1%-4%), sesquiterpene longifolene (1%-8%) α-pinene and thymol etc.
> 
> Thymoquinone and hydroxychloroquine are different compounds. However, Thymoquinone is extrmely potent against various bacteria.. and it is also immunomodulator. What we need is the strength to fight this virus.. which black seed and other herbs can give us..


Yes they are but the vaccine which is prepared by China has kalonji extracts. Will post the news when they will publish it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

BHarwana said:


> Okay I am going to take this thread back to its original topic. So find some place else to fight wars.
> 
> I will start with a Hadith
> 
> Hazrat Abu Hurairah States – “I have heard from Rasool Allah (Pbuh) that there is cure for every disease in black seeds except death and black seeds are shooneez.”
> 
> Now why I have mentioned this Hadith in a coronavirus thread?
> 
> Well there is a big reason behind it.
> 
> *Go to OP and read the salt and try to find where that salt comes from.*


I did not get the part in bold. Pls explain. What salt?


----------



## PakSword

BHarwana said:


> Yes they are but the vaccine which is prepared by China has kalonji extracts. Will post the news when they will publish it


Man, I have always bought black seed oil with dark color.. this time, the color is very light.. even lighter than olive oil. 

It's a Turkish brand, and the taste is also not that strong.. although I can tell that there is a taste of black seeds..

See this:









Blacklight said:


> I do not explain the part in bold. Pls explain. What salt?


He probably wanted to write hydroxychloroquine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Blacklight said:


> I do not explain the part in bold. Pls explain. What salt?



Here read this post. 



PakSword said:


> There is a difference in formula..
> 
> Active compounds are thymoquinone (30%-48%), thymohydroquinone, dithymoquinone, p-cymene (7%-15%), carvacrol (6%-12%), 4-terpineol (2%-7%), t-anethol (1%-4%), sesquiterpene longifolene (1%-8%) α-pinene and thymol etc.
> 
> Thymoquinone and hydroxychloroquine are different compounds. However, Thymoquinone is extrmely potent against various bacteria.. and it is also immunomodulator. What we need is the strength to fight this virus.. which black seed and other herbs can give us..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

I will buy a different darker black seed oil tomorrow.. that used to give me nightmares in daytime (due to its strong taste). The current one is almost tasteless. Don't suspect the Turkish company.. but it feels like I am not eating black seeds at all. And children are also not resisting like how they used to.. they are happy that this time, the medicine is very light.. lolll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

PakSword said:


> Man, I have always bought black seed oil with dark color.. this time, the color is very light.. even lighter than olive oil.
> 
> It's a Turkish brand, and the taste is also not that strong.. although I can tell that there is a taste of black seeds..
> 
> See this:
> 
> View attachment 615997
> 
> 
> 
> He probably wanted to write hydroxychloroquine.



The one we use has a very strong taste and smell - dark colour. Mild is usually the lighter colour whereas strong is darker.

https://theblessedseed.com/shop/strong-black-seed-oil-1-litre/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Verve said:


> The one we use has a very strong taste and smell - dark colour. Mild is usually the lighter colour whereas strong is darker.
> 
> https://theblessedseed.com/shop/strong-black-seed-oil-1-litre/


So the one that I have is mild.. or probably extremely mild.. But it says that it is pure black seed oil.. nothing else..

Is there a difference? Also it says the extraction method is cold pressed.


----------



## Verve

PakSword said:


> So the one that I have is mild.. or probably extremely mild.. But it says that it is pure black seed oil.. nothing else..
> 
> Is there a difference? Also it says the extraction method is cold pressed.



What's the % of volatile oil? Higher the % the darker it will be. Lower % will still be pure though.


----------



## Slav Defence

*I warn all the members to avoid in sectarian argument: Be it shia or sunni!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

PakSword said:


> You look quite stupid when a person dies in ghana and you blame Imran Khan.



Imran Khan is face of IRGC in Pakistan. If a Pakistani is killed in Ghana, than irrespective Imran Khan hasn't done it physically.. its the sectarian connections right left to him.

Imran Khan and his connections with those close to Zardari is not so hidden as well.

I got your message and i hope you got mine too. I have screen shot of your post.... that will reference point of the things to come.

Her's the screen shot.. just in case you think it's a joke.


----------



## Amazon

Did Pakistan got its hands in medicine ? Please manufacture it at war level and do world a favor.


----------



## PakSword

Verve said:


> What's the % of volatile oil? Higher the % the darker it will be. Lower % will still be pure though.


What's volatile oil?


----------



## Verve

PakSword said:


> What's volatile oil?



Volatile oils (essential oils) evaporate at room temp. Dark bottles are used to store them as light reduces them as well. 

In Black Seed oil the higher the volatile oil content, the higher the thymoquinone content.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Verve said:


> Volatile oils (essential oils) evaporate at room temp. Dark bottles are used to store them as light reduces them as well.
> 
> In Black Seed oil the higher the volatile oil content, the higher the thymoquinone content.


So the one I have has less thymoquinone?


----------



## Verve

PakSword said:


> So the one I have has less thymoquinone?



Yup.

Stronger the odour and taste, higher the concentration of volatile oil. 

The Strong one we have is very difficult to drink. Smell and taste lingers for many many many too many hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Verve said:


> Yup.
> 
> Stronger the odour and taste, higher the concentration of volatile oil.
> 
> The Strong one we have is very difficult to drink. Smell and taste lingers for many many many too many hours


Thanks. I always bought very strong one. This time it's almost tasteless. Will buy some other brand today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDFChamp

PakSword said:


> Thanks. I always bought very strong one. This time it's almost tasteless. Will buy some other brand today.



Thanks. Still searching for the stronger one. Do you know which brand is the strongest? I heard that the Blessed Seed oil isn't the strongest either. If you have that oil or another brand, can you please take picture of the oil in a spoon and post it here as well as the brand name? I have tried couple of different brands but they are on the milder side.

@PakSword , @BHarwana


----------



## Verve

PDFChamp said:


> Thanks. Still searching for the stronger one. Do you know which brand is the strongest? I heard that the Blessed Seed oil isn't the strongest either. If you have that oil or another brand, can you please take picture of the oil in a spoon and post it here as well as the brand name? I have tried couple of different brands but they are on the milder side.
> 
> @PakSword , @BHarwana



Just have half tea spoon of Black Seeds with water instead of oil. Morning and night.

Black Seed is scientifically confirmed to reduce the multiplication of CoV in the body.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3933739/

*Conclusion*
The results presented here suggest that treatment of cells with Ns, Ah or Cs extracts prior to infection with CoV decreases the replication of the virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Verve said:


> Just have half tea spoon of Black Seeds with water instead of oil. Morning and night.


Means two times a day?


----------



## Verve

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Means two times a day?



Yes.

This is adult dosage only.

Not to take/mix with milk.

Have it with ginger juice, a table spoon. If you can handle freshly crushed ginger juice. And/or honey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baburfromsarmarkand

So gm motors says they will start producing of ventilators in the US. Basically they already have the requirements to produce such a thing already there in their auto factories. We have a 40 year old auto manufacturering sector. Perhaps they can make some ventilators as well.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Verve said:


> Yes.
> 
> This is adult dosage only.
> 
> Not to take/mix with milk.
> 
> Have it with ginger juice, a table spoon. If you can handle freshly crushed ginger juice. And/or honey.


So half a teaspoon of black seed and 1 table spoon of honey and water. Right? Before Breakfast?


----------



## Verve

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> So half a teaspoon of black seed and 1 table spoon of honey and water. Right? Before Breakfast?



Personally I have it empty stomach. And breakfast half hour or so later. I have dinner before 7pm so night dosage at 9.30pm.

If you can crush the seeds and mix honey in a small bowl, making a small batch for a few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

*Coronavirus patients in Lahore show encouraging results after antimalarial drug use*






LAHORE: Different hospitals across Punjab have started administering antimalarial drugs after they showed promising effects on the patients who recovered from coronavirus, according to Chief Executive Officer Mayo Hospital Dr Asad Aslam.

Recently, the US drug authority had approved limited, emergency-based use of two antimalarial drugs, chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, for treating coronavirus patients.

According to Dr Aslam, in the last 15 days, eight coronavirus patients have recovered after being administered the drugs at Mayo Hospital, indicating encouraging results.

The doctor told that after China, now the hospitals in Punjab are also benefiting from the use of chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine.

Meanwhile, a Punjab government spokesman said that the government has acquired more than 50,000 antimalarial tablets.

Punjab, has so far, witnessed 740 coronavirus cases, with nine deaths.

_Read more: What is Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine?_

It is pertinent to mention that soon after the drugs gained limelight, it vanished from medical stores across the country, despite them not being validated through definitive clinical trials.

The drugs had also gained open appreciation from US President Donald Trump. 

Trump said last month that the two drugs could be a "gift from God," despite scientists warning against the dangers of overhyping unproven treatments.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241367239900778501According to an AFP report, many researchers including Anthony Fauci, the United States' leading infectious disease expert, have urged the public to remain cautious until larger clinical trials validate smaller studies.

Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine are synthetic forms of quinine, which is found in the barks of cinchona trees of Latin America and has been used to treat malaria for centuries.

Some in the wider scientific community have cautioned more research is needed to prove that they really work and are safe for COVID-19.
https://www.geo.tv/latest/280299-co...couraging-results-after-antimalarial-drug-use


----------



## AsianLion

Mr Wick said:


> * ‘Pakistan has effective drug for COVID-19’ *
> *By news desk*
> Feb.22,2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Over 300,000 tablets exported to China as CEN is now collecting clues for heroes who made it possible*
> Ad
> 
> An article, “Pakistan has effective drug for COVID-19, Over 300,000 pieces exported to China”, published by Economic Daily – _China Economic Net (CEN)_ on February 21st has got 5.71 million page views on Toutiao.com and 38,000 likes.
> 
> In nearly 10,000 comments, in addition to a lot of thanks to Pakistani friends for their help, some netizens were interested in the “multinational enterprise” mentioned in the CEN reporter’s article and wanted to know the hero behind the scenes who urgently dispensed the effective drugs at a Bayer subsidiary in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> On February 20th, after noticing that the official Weibo account of Bayer China said it had made an emergency deployment of chloroquine phosphate tablets in Pakistan at the beginning of this month, CEN reporter quickly contacted to verify the matter.
> 
> The official Weibo account of Bayer China confirmed the news and said that the batch of medicines was completed in 24 hours. 200,000 of the 300,000 tablets were “sold” to Guangzhou Pharmaceutical Holdings Limited (GPHL) at zero yuan. Earlier, Economic Daily reported that on February 5th, GPHL first purchased 15,000 tablets of chloroquine phosphate in Pakistan through various channels, and then purchased another 200,000 tablets. The drugs arrived in Guangzhou at 7:00 p.m. on February 8th.
> 
> It took less than 4 days from purchasing in Pakistan to arriving in Guangzhou. In addition to the international and domestic airline time, it is not easy for Pakistan, a country with less developed transport infrastructure that is suffering from severe locust plague, to urgently collect, transport and cooperate to undertake the fastest international rescue for dispensing the effective drugs to treat COVID-19. It reminds people of “For 61 Brothers” in Chinese textbook.
> 
> 
> CEN reporter learned from further interviews that chloroquine phosphate production was suspended in China for 20 years. In order to deliver the first batch of effective drugs successfully, from February 5th to 8th, in addition to GPHL and Bayer, there are many more heroes behind the scenes, such as China Southern Airlines and Urumqi Customs CEN is now collecting clues. What other heroes behind the scenes in both China and Pakistan are contributing quietly for this? If any information, please contact us!
> 
> 
> _This article originally appeared on China Economic Net_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/2162276/1-pakistan-effective-drug-covid-19/?amp=1




What i notice is Pakistan was the one of the first countries to recommend Hydroxycholorquine. The article dates back to first week of Feb.


----------



## namefield_empty

AsianUnion said:


> What i notice is Pakistan was the one of the first countries to recommend Hydroxycholorquine. The article dates back to first week of Feb.


That's a blatant lie, Pakistan didn't recommend $hit. Research works on HCQ was undertaken by other countries, even as the OP was posted back in the day. Your country merely acquiesced to the request of your iron brother to supply them with the drug.

Anywho, i would like fellow Pakistanis to share links with dates of published HCQ RCTs in their country to lend credence to this ludicrous claim!!


----------



## Genghis khan1

BATMAN said:


> She is asking for answers... can someone at pdf dare to answer her:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241372651249119232


Is ko Kadim Hussain Rizvi Ky hawaly ker do. Is ko sab Jawab Mil jaeen gy.


----------

